# Caller-id not working



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Ran the Zipper script on my drive...followed all the amazingly
easy instructions provided by Gunnyman and rbautch (Thanks
guys). Got the new the splash screen (so something worked).

When I made a call to my phone, caller-id didnt show
up on the tv. Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance.
-Bill.


----------



## austin61 (Jun 3, 2005)

bhudson33 said:


> Ran the Zipper script on my drive...followed all the amazingly
> easy instructions provided by Gunnyman and rbautch (Thanks
> guys). Got the new the splash screen (so something worked).
> 
> ...


Starting with the basics. You do have a phone line connected and are subscribing to caller id with you phone company, right?


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

yes, sorry I should have said that......

for clarification, caller-id works on my phones, but nothing
on the TV/Tivo....

Thanks in advance
-Bill.


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunnyman? Anyone?

Is there a setting or something I am missing?

-Bill.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

there's a thread on it round here someplace..
check there, and if you exhaust everything in the thread you may have one of the units that doesn't support caller ID.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Just for future searchers, my caller-id wasn't working on either of my Phillips drs7000's with verizon as my carrier. Just switched over to Time Warner Digital phone and poof its up and working. Not sure if the verizon signal wasn't strong enough for tivo modem to pick up or what. Somebody suggested to try a line straight from the phonebox to tivo but I never tried it. Just glad mine is working  

Michael


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Are you using ONE, or MULTIPLE zippered Tivos on your network?

If you have more than one, you will need to edit a couple of files on all but ONE of the boxes.

"Out of the box", the Zipper sets up the Tivo running nicdd (the caller-id server) AND nicd (the caller id client). This is what you want for ONE box, but causes problems if you have multiple "servers" active on the same network.

**** Suggestion for the Zipper Authors****

Add an additional question during the Zipper process, if caller ID is being installed:

Is this box a CID server?

If answered yes, add the line to rc.sysinit.author that runs niccd as is.

If answered NO, comment out that line with an explaination in the file. Then ask for the IP address of the SERVER Tivo and set as Host in ncid.conf

***** End suggestion *****

To fix your issue (if this is indeed your problem), you will need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file on all but ONE box to comment out the line that starts the server (nicdd). On these same boxes, you will need to edit line #11 in the ncid.conf file to set the Host = the IP address of the single SERVER box.

You will only need a phone line connected to the one SERVER Tivo.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

I have multiple Tivo's running NCID without a problem. However, I have two units without a phone connection and tried your advice to comment out the NCID line in the author file and set the IP in ncid.conf to one of the Tivo's with a phone line.

Caller ID works, but it is way too slow to be useful. The number shows up after five or more rings whereas it shows up on the second ring on the Tivo's with a phone connection. The Tivo's are connected via wireless; could that be causing ther delay?

Thx...Paul

edit: Should both lines relating to CID be commented out in the author file?


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

caller-id is working fine now.....

apparently it just need another reboot, for whatever
reason, I do not know.....

-Bill.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

sandpj said:


> I have multiple Tivo's running NCID without a problem. However, I have two units without a phone connection and tried your advice to comment out the NCID line in the author file and set the IP in ncid.conf to one of the Tivo's with a phone line.
> 
> Caller ID works, but it is way too slow to be useful. The number shows up after five or more rings whereas it shows up on the second ring on the Tivo's with a phone connection. The Tivo's are connected via wireless; could that be causing ther delay?
> 
> ...


You should only comment out the line that starts ncidd (the server)

ncid (the client) is required on all the boxes.


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

I tried leaving the author file with the ncid lines not commented out and it seems to be working. The only change was to the ncid.conf file IP address.

Thx..Paul


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> Are you using ONE, or MULTIPLE zippered Tivos on your network?
> 
> If you have more than one, you will need to edit a couple of files on all but ONE of the boxes.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess I spoke to soon, after the wed. reboot it quit working. What can I check to see if it is running. Will ps tell me? Thanks Michael


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes ps will show both ncidd and multiple threads for tivocid.

I've found that ncidd will sometimes stop responding to new calls after the TiVo tries to call home (to DirecTV, not TiVo since fakecall stops that). I guess they collide on the modem port and sometimes ncidd doesn't recover.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont see either under ps, what command from telnet to get it running to try. Thanks


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

What folder is the program stored in, I havent been able to find it.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

I guess my var/hack file got wiped, did a uninstall and rezipper and all is back. I had lost TWP and caller id still had telnet. thanks


----------



## dkchandler (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone know the location of the file that calls out2osd to actually display the caller id on the screen??? I would like to change the output, maybe add "Incoming transmission from:" Bob Smith 501-555-1212

Thanks, 
DC


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

dkchandler said:


> Does anyone know the location of the file that calls out2osd to actually display the caller id on the screen??? I would like to change the output, maybe add "Incoming transmission from:" Bob Smith 501-555-1212
> 
> Thanks,
> DC


Look for ncidd.alias. Mine is in /var/hack/etc/ncid. Instructions are in the file.


----------



## blueshoo (Jun 11, 2001)

Dan Collins said:


> I've found that ncidd will sometimes stop responding to new calls after the TiVo tries to call home (to DirecTV, not TiVo since fakecall stops that). I guess they collide on the modem port and sometimes ncidd doesn't recover.


Earlier today apparently my 2 DTiVo's (1 HDVR2 and 1 704) both stopped capturing the Caller ID info (ciddata.log knew line was ringing, just didn't have any CID info). Both had been working fine for a couple weeks, since the day I had Zipper'd them. Restarting the tivocid processes didn't seem to have an effect, but then restarting both that and the ncidd brought back the Caller ID info.

Seems like it may have been due to something like what you're describing above. Any way to check it and/or avoid it in the future?


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> To fix your issue (if this is indeed your problem), you will need to edit your rc.sysinit.author file on all but ONE box to comment out the line that starts the server (nicdd). On these same boxes, you will need to edit line #11 in the ncid.conf file to set the Host = the IP address of the single SERVER box.
> 
> You will only need a phone line connected to the one SERVER Tivo.
> 
> Hope this helps!


This worked beautifully, thanks. I have the phone line plugged into my networked/zippered HDVR2 and caller-id appears on this nicdd server tivo and also on my networked/zippered HDTivo.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Bump for marklyn


----------

